# Runny eyes, dirty ear, and no meow!



## Bella (Nov 5, 2006)

I recently picked up a young kitten (unsure of age) from a lady who found them in her barn. She kept them outside and fed them until the mother left and she decided they needed a home.

After getting little Trinkit home we have noticed two things that cause us concern. One, she has constantly teary/goopy eyes. And two, she has a very dirty ear that she constantly scratches, and when she shakes her head we can hear it "sloshing" around...

So my question is, is this something that is common in young kittens, and will clear up, or is it something that requires a veterinarian visit?


One further question: Trinkit quite often opens her mouth and looks like she's meowing, but we never hear a sound... why is this?

Thanks in advance. 










-Bella


----------



## manitu22 (Apr 25, 2003)

I would definately bring the kitten to a vet. Whether it appeared sick or not a kitten who has spent it's life in a barn definately needs a physical exam. Sounds like it could be an upper respiratory infection and ear mites. It could be nothing too. But neither of us are qualified to decide that so please bring the kitten to a vet.


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

She's a doll :luv 

I agree with Kris -- this kitten needs to go to the vet. Any new cat coming into the household should be examined by a vet, but most certianly one who is exhibiting symptoms of health issues. Off to the vet with her ASAP! Good luck, and let us know how Trinkit is doing.


----------



## Bella (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank you both.


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

I was going to suggest upper respiratory infection and ear mites too! I bet she has fleas also and fleas can give the kitten worms. 
I'd take her to the vet as soon as you can and get her fixed up. She'll feel better soon, I bet!

Also (and you may already know this) don't use the Hartz flea/tick stuff from the grocery store or walmart. I accidently killed a kitten with it and later learned that Hartz remedies have an ingredient that has killed many cats. Just an FYI for you.

You can get Frontline, Advantage or Revolution from the vet or online and they work great! My personal fave is Revolution, because it takes care of heartworms, other worms, ear mites AND fleas in all their stages.


----------



## kitty_kisses (Jun 27, 2004)

I agree with everyone else, but have to chime in on the no meow issue. Since the kitty is going to the vet, you'll know if something is wrong there, but more likely than not, all I'll say is in that case consider yourslef lucky. Jasmine started her life with me with a "silent meow" as well. Two years later she's definately grown out of that one... I think from having to spend most her time talking voer her VERY noisy brother. Just take a look at all the posts on very noisy cats, and you'll realize just how lucky you are ;-) Maybe Trinket can teach my kitties a lesson there ;-)


----------



## Bella (Nov 5, 2006)

Trinkit definetly doesn't have fleas... I've dealt with them before so I know how to recognize them.  We were, however, wondering what type of shampoo to get for her regardless. So thanks for the recommendations and warning.

-Bella


----------



## Nell (Apr 7, 2005)

I'm going to guess URI and ear mites too. I'll second the recommendation for Revolution too. Besides taking care of the ear mites, it will also get rid of roundworms, which are extremely common in all kittens. If the kitten wasn't treated for worms, she probably has them.
Revolution is not a shampoo (neither are Advantage or Frontline). They are a liquid medication that gets put on the back of the cat's neck. It is absorbed through the skin and is effective for a whole month, and unless you've got a flea problem, you usually only have to use it once. Its a whole lot better and easier than trying to get a cat to take worming pills or putting drops in a cats ears to take care of mites.

If you're looking for a shampoo for just giving her a bath once in a while, I'd suggest baby shampoo. Its cheap and very gentle.


----------



## nanook (Jun 12, 2005)

Nothing to add to what others have said, just wanted to say that Trinkit is the cutest name! And what a sweetie pie.  
Good luck at the vets.


----------



## Bella (Nov 5, 2006)

I just have one quick question... you are all suggesting that she may have a URI... because of the eye runny's? Why would a URI cause her eyes to run? Just curious. 

And I totally understand now, about the Revolution stuff... same type of stuff for dogs. 

-Bella


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

When cats get a cold (URI) it can manifest as the typical runny nose or cause eye discharge...or both. It's all connected..just like when humans get watery eyes when they get a cold...but in cats, they actually get the infection in their eyes and need to be treated with an antibiotic ointment that the vet prescribes.


----------



## weluvcookie (Dec 6, 2005)

An upper respiratory infection is basically a cold. Like when people get colds, noses run and eyes water and get kind of goopy.

It's just good to let a vet take a look. There's other things that it could be too. 

I got an antibiotic at my vet's office for her watery eyes and sniffles and it was only a couple dollars plus the office visit. Because my kitten was so tiny, he only charged for 1/2 visit.  I thought that was generous.

ETA: Sorry, Doodlebug... I was posting while you were apparently! :lol:


----------



## Bella (Nov 5, 2006)

Just thought I would let you guys know that Trinkit has an appointment with the vet tomorrow afternoon. 

-Bella


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

That's great, Bella. Let us know how it goes


----------



## doodlebug (May 13, 2006)

Cool....she should be fixed up in no time. :lol:


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Bella said:


> One further question: Trinkit quite often opens her mouth and looks like she's meowing, but we never hear a sound... why is this?





kitty_kisses said:


> ... but have to chime in on the no meow issue. ..., but more likely than not, all I'll say is in that case consider yourslef lucky. Jasmine started her life with me with a "silent meow" as well. Two years later she's definately grown out of that one... I think from having to spend most her time talking voer her VERY noisy brother. Just take a look at all the posts on very noisy cats, and you'll realize just how lucky you are....


Ha ha ... yeah dittoes to that. I have a vocal cat and if I'd known ahead of time he was going to be so talkative, I wouldn't have encouraged him when he was little. :lol:

Oh, yes, you asked why: http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=15016 :wink:


----------



## zippy96444 (Mar 7, 2006)

wow for the silent meow! And I thought I had good hearing!


----------



## Bella (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank you coaster. 

-Bella


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

You're welcome!! 8)


----------



## ying (Jan 8, 2006)

She's so cute! My scottish fold ear doesn't meow too and I've grown to accept that. She usually makes little squeaks when she's excited or chirps like a bird when she sees another cat she wants to play with. On occasion, a silent meow is produced. I've read literature that says it's normal for some cats not to meow and sometimes they grow out of it. Enjoy your sweetie pie!


----------

